# Church of Scotland on Festival Days



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Church of Scotland:



> Acts of the General Assemblies of the Church of Scotland on Festival Days
> 
> Festival days not commanded nor warranted by scripture. General Assembly seeks total abolition not reformation of abuses only.
> 
> ...






> Observation of festival days censurable.
> 
> February 13, 1645.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

How many Presbyterian denominations actually preach against or discourage the observence of Christmass? Just curious.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 20, 2006)

So far, I have found 1.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> So far, I have found 1.



And who is that one dear sister? bear with your ignorant baptist brother.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Church of Scotland:



Thanks for the Info brother. I really dislike Christmas anyway so the more support the better.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 20, 2006)

Remember that the burden of proof is not on those of us who studiously disregard these presumed gospel feasts other than the Lord's Day. But company and likemindedness is especially appreciated in a day and age where things tend to be distorted as we find ourselves surrounded in a culture where the overwhelming majority sees it the other way round and the grand chorus of voices repeatedly reminds that we are the weird ones. Not to mention the media bombardment that encourages the public to be consumed for nearly 2 months over one day in 365 - one day that will come and go in a mere 24 hours.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! Censures and everything! Thanks Andrew!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 20, 2006)

Presbyterian Reformed Church, dear sir. Andrew's Pastor has two sermons up on Sermon Audio on the subject.


----------



## ADKing (Dec 20, 2006)

The Rev. Brian Schwertley of the WPCUS has an article on his website about this matter. http://entrewave.com/view/reformedonline/Christmas (web).htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

JoeRe4mer said:


> Thanks for the Info brother. I really dislike Christmas anyway so the more support the better.



You're welcome, brother. If you haven't yet read it, you may find this article to be of interest as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Presbyterian Reformed Church, dear sir. Andrew's Pastor has two sermons up on Sermon Audio on the subject.



Available here.


----------

